
What if your Web startup attracts users without computers? - turoczy
http://www.jasonglaspey.com/2011/01/28/paleo-plan-and-customer-service/
======
smoyer
Now THAT'S customer service ... all I can say to Jason is congratulations as
he's proven to be both compassionate and resourceful. It doesn't really matter
where his entrepreneurship takes him. He's already made it as a human!

------
keiferski
This is a good reminder for us tech-savvy people: there's a HUGE untapped
market of people out there who either don't have a computer or barely know how
to use one. More importantly, they're not stupid or unworthy of your time --
they often need the same tools and information that we do, only simplified and
streamlined.

~~~
patio11
Can I add that, if you go after these markets, rather than competing against
web-savvy startups and Microogle you'll instead be ROFLstomping grossly
inferior solutions which are offered by companies with no interest or
expertise in web marketing?

~~~
keiferski
Why not do both (techies and non-techies)?

------
Joakal
"Google, in response to the internet blockade in Egypt, says it has created a
way to post messages to microblogging service Twitter by making telephone
calls." <http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2011/02/01/3126626.htm>

------
JonZack
The tablet and mobile will be the so-called last mile for the web Ludites. The
net book brought a huge influx of seniors to the web because they wanted to
connect with their kids and grand kids. Verizon noted them as their biggest
buyers of net books. Why? because they did not have to install or connect
anything. It just worked..for the most part.. and it was affordable. They used
it like an appliance, for one or two main things. Tablets and mobile are going
to fill in the rest of the gaps and bring the rest, happily onto the web as
long as we keep it simple. Apps should be short for Appliance. Think about
Apps as a solution to this market. Apps are 1.0 right now, 2.0 is coming soon.
Huge opportunity for the greater masses with Apps.

------
ayu
Catering to the non-computer crowd; this is a fantastic idea. We spend so much
time hooked up to computers and aiming for that younger and business crowds
that it's easy to forget there is a large, large demographic who have just as
many (maybe more) problems as we need solved and just as much money to pay for
it from their kids or retirement funds.

How do you market to these folks? For me the first thing that comes to mind is
infomercials but I don't really want to get into them. (Cue mental images of
Sham-wow). Older folks like to read print newspapers, too. Can anyone suggest
some good ways to tap this market?

~~~
cjg
Depends on your market. You could go for print advertising with a publication
that reaches your market (geographical, interest). You could try mail
marketing. Don't forget billboards, posters which, of course range in size
(and associated cost) from A5 -> huge.

Try spending a day noticing all the advertising you see. It will give you some
ideas of your own.

------
Mz
I know someone with an informational website that sells a dead tree version
online, without the updates. It is kind of a snapshot in time of what was on
the site at some point. (Or did at one time. I have just taken a quick look at
the site and I am not currently finding a means to buy the book version.)

~~~
redthrowaway
That reminds me of the seemingly interminable Wikipedia 1.0 project. With
that, the value comes from the incredible collection of knowledge being put
down in physical form, not from its utility. I wonder what the value is in
seeing snapshots of an ongoing and developing thing like a website, and how
well it stacks up against the "real" thing.

~~~
Mz
Perhaps it didn't stack up and perhaps that is why I am not seeing the book
option anymore. It was, sadly, the only form of monetization the site had
(that I am aware of).

------
zelandpanther
Well sometimes you have to transfer your online business to real world. This
is good example of how to do it.

------
d3x
When I ran into this problem i simply developed a phone and txt based system
for people to get meal recommendations etc... Not only did this allow me to
help users that did not have computers but it seems that the majority of users
prefer the txt , phone interface because its easier. If you need more info on
how I implemented this in a user friendly way just email me; I would be glad
to help.

